# How Many??



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how many puppies does a maltese normally have? I saw this add on craigslist and I just wanted to see if it was true.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

i thought 2-4, with majority being 2-3


----------



## maltluvr (Dec 8, 2006)

QUOTE (bailey02 @ Sep 22 2009, 10:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832615


> Can anyone tell me how many puppies does a maltese normally have? I saw this add on craigslist and I just wanted to see if it was true.[/B]


The average litter for Maltese is two puppies. Sometimes only one, sometimes three. In many years of breeding, I have only had three litters of four, none larger. Any breeder would be happy tohave two live, healthy pups in a litter. 

Cindy


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

That's what I thought I was just chatting with this lady. I knew she was up to no good but I wanted to see what kindof story she was going to make up. She wanted to some one adopt her female maltese but when I started asking all the questions she just kept saying if I wanted the dog. First she wanted to ship the dog I told her no if she was really wanting the dog to have a good home I would come and pick her up. She replied and said ok BUT that she would meet me at the MALL I thought to myself lady are you kidding. Then she changed her story and said that she had raised maltese for about 20yrs which did not make sense and she said her other maltese just had 8 puppies. I called her a BACK YARD BREEDER and to stop advertising that she wants a good home for her puppy... After I called her that she stopped responding to me... The said part someone will fall for her story and buy the puppy from her. :angry:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (bailey02 @ Sep 22 2009, 07:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832619


> That's what I thought I was just chatting with this lady. I knew she was up to no good but I wanted to see what kindof story she was going to make up. She wanted to some one adopt her female maltese but when I started asking all the questions she just kept saying if I wanted the dog. First she wanted to ship the dog I told her no if she was really wanting the dog to have a good home I would come and pick her up. She replied and said ok BUT that she would meet me at the MALL I thought to myself lady are you kidding. Then she changed her story and said that she had raised maltese for about 20yrs which did not make sense and she said her other maltese just had 8 puppies. I called her a BACK YARD BREEDER and to stop advertising that she wants a good home for her puppy... After I called her that she stopped responding to me... The said part someone will fall for her story and buy the puppy from her. :angry:[/B]


WOW! sounds like a piece of work, that is for sure!

For a purebred maltese to have 8 puppies is unheard of. where was she located?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo was from a litter of 4 and I consider that to be a big maltese litter!

That maltese on youtube had 5 puppies!

2-3 seems to be average!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I agree, usually 2-4 with 3 being a reasonable average. However, I have heard of litters of 5. I have even heard of a litter of 6 in Maltese. And of course sometimes they have singletons as well. 

A litter of 8 would be highly suspect I think. 

Honestly, I have heard that back before DNA became so common in AKC some breeders would claim a litter of 7 or 8 so they could register two litters under the same "better" pedigree. For a pedigree junkie like myself that kind of thing is very disturbing, because you have to wonder how real any of it was.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

My alarm bells would have gone off when she mentioned meeting at a mall. What a scammer! The breeders we dealt with here in Canada usually have 1-3 puppies per litter. Napoleon came from a litter of 3 but the youngest one didn't make it. :bysmilie:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 22 2009, 10:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832647


> QUOTE (bailey02 @ Sep 22 2009, 07:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832619





> That's what I thought I was just chatting with this lady. I knew she was up to no good but I wanted to see what kindof story she was going to make up. She wanted to some one adopt her female maltese but when I started asking all the questions she just kept saying if I wanted the dog. First she wanted to ship the dog I told her no if she was really wanting the dog to have a good home I would come and pick her up. She replied and said ok BUT that she would meet me at the MALL I thought to myself lady are you kidding. Then she changed her story and said that she had raised maltese for about 20yrs which did not make sense and she said her other maltese just had 8 puppies. I called her a BACK YARD BREEDER and to stop advertising that she wants a good home for her puppy... After I called her that she stopped responding to me... The said part someone will fall for her story and buy the puppy from her. :angry:[/B]


WOW! sounds like a piece of work, that is for sure!

For a purebred maltese to have 8 puppies is unheard of. where was she located?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I told her I lived in Houston,TX and she said she was 5hrs from houston. She never gave me the actual location..


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

8 puppies wouldn't be unheard of if she had an unusually large maltese or a larger maltese mix. Yorkies usually only have 1-5 puppies (with 2-4 being most common) but on YorkieTalk I've actually seen people post that they've had 8, 10, and even 11 puppies in one litter! But then if you look at the mother she is always HUGE for a yorkie and shouldn't have been bred anyway. Maltese and yorkies that fall within standard would not have huge litters


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Even with Lhasas (which are about 2 1/2 - 3 times the weight of Maltese), my average litter was 3-4 puppies. I did once have a litter of 7 puppies but usually I had 3.

8 for a Maltese would be a stretch but not impossible.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

3 seems avarage ..suga had a litter last year of 3 ..this year 3 also ..larger maltese some times have more


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My Joplin came from a litter of six. Although from a BYB, she is definately purebred.

Joplin is tiny, as her sibblings are. Her mom was just a bit larger than the dad. Both under 6-pounds.

I often wonder about the sibblings, I met. As Jops did need PDA surgery, in order to survive.


----------

